# newbie ? about t shirt tag



## SaWEAR (Jun 23, 2006)

sup ya...is there a website or a place (perferably in the bay area) that does tags for the back of a t shirt?...and is it illegal to take out the manufacturers tag to put yours on it? thankz in advance


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: newbie ? about t shirt*

Welcome to the forums.

Do some searching on tags, I've seen some threads lately.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: newbie ? about t shirt*

Try Imprints Wholesale out of Colorado. They're a blank apparel wholesaler (ie: Bella, Gildan, etc.). They have an in-house relabel program. You'll have to supply the labels and you could get them from companies like www.wnwinc.com.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: newbie ? about t shirt*

It's not illegal to replace the tags, as long as the new tags have all the same info (size, country of origin, etc.)

See these threads for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t5620.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t5108.html


----------

